# 1990 axxess thermostat replacement



## loudrms (Nov 28, 2006)

my temp. gauge seems to fluctuate from normal during the day to about 1/8 mark at night no matter how long i drive it. figured my thermostat might be sticking in the open position later in the day. was going to change the thermostat but didn't see the two bolts to remove it. are they mounted on the side of the block or undeneath the housing? hope i dont't have to take the engine out to replace it. just kidding..... nissan wouldn't design something that extreme would they? anyway it's a KA24E engine. the thermostat housing has a couple of sensors hooked up to it. looked everywhere on top, no visible bolts or nuts to remove. any help? thanx.


----------



## loudrms (Nov 28, 2006)

got the same problem. haven't been able to figure out how to remove the housing. the diagram in the haynes book was no help.


----------

